# CV7112



## TalentlessTxn (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi all!  Second time builder, first time poster.  Does anyone know a good source for the CV7112, and if their are other options.  Thanks much.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 21, 2019)

What circuit is it for? Any NPN germanium can probably do the job...or spend 26 bucks on matched pairs at smallbear :X


----------



## TalentlessTxn (Jul 21, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> What circuit is it for? Any NPN germanium can probably do the job...or spend 26 bucks on matched pairs at smallbear :X


Thanks, it is for the Red Rooster


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 21, 2019)

You’ll want to look for transistors with HFE around 100. You can get old Russian transistors like MP38A or 106nu70 off eBay for pretty cheap and then you can sort through them for gain suitability. Or just buy a decent tested one from smallbear if that’s too much effort haha


----------



## TalentlessTxn (Jul 21, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> You’ll want to look for transistors with HFE around 100. You can get old Russian transistors like MP38A or 106nu70 off eBay for pretty cheap and then you can sort through them for gain suitability. Or just buy a decent tested one from smallbear if that’s too much effort haha


Smallbear is definitely the best route for me since I am woefully unskilled when it comes to electronics. Thanks much


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 22, 2019)

Caveat emptor when buying semiconductors on eBay.  Ask the seller these two questions: 
Do you test them?
Do you handle & package them according to ESD best practices?


----------



## ch ra (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry to revive a zombie thread but could you use a low gain Silicon NPN Transistor for the Red Rooster?


----------



## Untro (Nov 10, 2020)

Also interested in ch ra's question. Ive been looking for somewhere to source an cv7112 and it just seems to be straight up unavailable. And in general im interested in some of these classic circuits, but might want to use modern parts just because im cheap (ie broke). Which are the ranges on the data sheet to compare that I should be paying attention to again?


----------



## caiofilipini (Nov 10, 2020)

ch ra said:


> Sorry to revive a zombie thread but could you use a low gain Silicon NPN Transistor for the Red Rooster?



You definitely could. As long as it's low gain and you're able to bias it correctly, it should be fine. I tried a couple of 2N2222 there and they sounded pretty good to me. That's the same transistor that goes into the Naga Viper as well, btw.


----------

